# Dateigröße ermitteln mit  stat



## Krikus (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

aus der Msdn, habe ich mir das Beispiel für stat angeschaut und auch getestet. 
Allerdings bekomme ich das mit der Datei, welche er überpürfen soll nicht hin. 
Wenn die Datei im selben Verzeichniss wie das Programm liegt, und ich nur den Dateinamen angeben klappt es. 
Gebe ich z.B C:\alarm.mp3 ein, kann er die Datei nicht finden. 
Was mache ich falsch?


```
struct __stat64 buf;
	char dateiname[]="C:\alarm.mp3";

   int result;

   /* Get data associated with "crt_stat.c": */
   result = _stat64(dateiname, &buf );

   /* Check if statistics are valid: */
   if( result != 0 )
      perror( "Problem getting information" );
   else
   { 
      /* Output some of the statistics: */
      printf( "File size     : %ld\n", buf.st_size );
      printf( "Drive         : %c:\n", buf.st_dev + 'A' );
      printf( "Time modified : %s", _ctime64( &buf.st_mtime ) );
   }
```


----------



## sheel (1. Dezember 2009)

Im Pfad musst du für jeden \ zwei machen, also
C:\\alarm.mp3
Der Compiler hält es sonst nämlich für Steuerzeichen wie \n (Zeilenwechsel) etc
Gruß


----------

